# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Used complete set of optical surfacing lab equipment

## ojiakucanada

I am urgent looking for a complete set optical surfacing lab equipment both automatic and manual. If you have , please send the complete set pictures at ojiakucanada@sympatico.ca or ojiakumbu@yahoo.ca
Also price .

FELIX
01-6133024188

----------


## braheem24

Pm ME your cell phone number and I will send you photos 2G generator, Cyl machines and if you need digital I have a Satis Loh polisher also.

----------


## ojiakucanada

> Pm ME your cell phone number and I will send you photos 2G generator, Cyl machines and if you need digital I have a Satis Loh polisher also.


Send to 01-6133024188

----------


## ojiakucanada

> Pm ME your cell phone number and I will send you photos 2G generator, Cyl machines and if you need digital I have a Satis Loh polisher also.



Felix
01-613-3024188

----------


## ojiakucanada

If still have the surfacing optical equipment for sale. Contact me at ojiakumbu@yahoo.ca

----------


## optikandil

hello sir  i have refurbished loh equipment it is the best for glass 
if u like pls visit my website and contact me  u will find what u want   

www.optikandil.com

info@optikandil.com

----------


## EYERA22

Available: Complete Optical Surfacing and Finishingt business with  Equipment for sale.
Are you Interested in the Equipment valued at approximately 180000.00.
Lab was producing 60 Jobs/day.

Ira H. Rubin
Medical Equipment fResale, Inc.
irahar11@yahoo.com
248.982.5815

----------


## braheem24

Ira, what type of surfacing equipment and how much?

----------


## lenscoatAR

If you are still looking I have a complete set of digital surfacing equipment for sale?
You can call at 501.944.8575 if interested.

David Holloway

----------

